# Riding with a bad back



## HIPCHIP (Apr 12, 2009)

Hope this is the right section to ask this, or if I should move to the "General" section please move or let me know.

I'm almost 54 (Now 5'7" and a little chubbier than I should be), rode/raced dirt-bikes from age 10-50. Broke the little bones on the right side and center of my low back (L-2 through L-5 transverse processes and a couple of the lumbar spinous processes) in a MX crash in 1980. I was recently diagnosed with a herniation of all 5 lumbar disks and an L-5 vertebrae that is slipping and sliding on L-4 and S-1 (the 1980 crash coming back to bite me). Doc advised no more motorcycles.

Started riding road bicycles last May, and had gotten up to 30-40+ miles on my rides averaging 14-16+ MPH (2-4 rides a week, walking 7-8 miles on the other days as the Doc advised no running). Last Aug I attempted to do my first MTB race. Nice track, mostly smooth roads. My MTB bike is a 18 year old full suspension bike (so about 1"+ of travel). I sucked that day (98 degrees out that day too. I was well hydrated) and it turns out I was coming down with the flu, so a couple of days later I was sick in bed and my lumbar disks blew out.

I asked my doc the other day if I should, or shouldn't, ride MTB anymore and if the flu could have caused the disk to be irritated. He seemed a bit confused on my question but stated that a virus could have irritated my disk and that he was impressed I was riding my mountain bike (I told him I was riding "Road" and wanted to know about MTB, so no definitive answer as to riding the MTB, but not a "NO". He encouraged me to keep exercising).

I know that everybody is different, but was wondering if anybody else has a bad low back, similar to mine, that is able to ride on easy trails? I'm thinking with getting a new Trail MTB with 4"-5" of travel and riding one day a week off road to cross train for my road riding. 

The Doc also recommended to continue walking because it helps load the bone and builds calcium, so curious if Doc's of others have recommended MTB for similar reasons?

Just trying to get a consensus before dropping $ on a good 4"-5" Trail suspension MTB as well as advice from others in my predicament.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I have a much milder back injury from a headon car crash while on duty (I work LE and got hit by a drink driver). I have a ruptured, compressed, bulging disc at L5/S1. Riding my bikes, road and mountain are one of the few activities that actually does not bother me. I ride a hard tail and I live and ride in West Virginia so the trails are very rocky, hilly, and full of roots. No problems so far with my back. But again...my injury is much less that yours so YMMV.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 12, 2009)

Nubster said:


> I have a much milder back injury from a headon car crash while on duty (I work LE and got hit by a drink driver). I have a ruptured, compressed, bulging disc at L5/S1. Riding my bikes, road and mountain are one of the few activities that actually does not bother me. I ride a hard tail and I live and ride in West Virginia so the trails are very rocky, hilly, and full of roots. No problems so far with my back. But again...my injury is much less that yours so YMMV.


Old cops never die, we just find a new way to beat ourselves up (LOL). I'm retired Calif Hwy Patrol (AKA hip CHiP).

Thanks for the info.


----------



## roel (May 24, 2005)

Diagnosed with L5S1 radiculopathies (nerve impingement) due to disk herniation i suspect (never had MRI yet. I still ride MTB on trails, there are days that im ok and there are bad days too (like today). Rode last Fri & Sat with lots of climbs and im in pain now. I observe nerve get impinged / irritated when i do climbs (cant maintain a flat back , you know).


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

I had 4 ruptures. Blown out on both sides between L3-L4-L5. When I finally went to the Doc he said if I had waited another month month and a half I'd been paralyzed. That was 6 years ago and he said I'd only a bout a year and a half outta the surgery. Ive only been riding for a year. But I can tell a diffrence in strengthing my core. Before I rode my back would go out on me to the point Id have to walk with a cane about every two months. Now I get out and MTB 10-15 miles and then hike 4 or 5 with my hound in the same day. With no problems. This thing with pedals has given me a new life.

To answer you question I dont think you would go wrong with a bigger travel bike.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

Obviously everyone is different, but for me keeping active (at a low level, walking for example) and stretching was very important and still is. I have a single level fusion at L5-S1 from long time overuse (as well as strong family history). In my case, L5 was starting to shift/slide forward on S1 (after a conservative discectomy and then re-herniation....following a major herniation and many many months of PT, and morphine).

I had several Drs essentially tell me that leaving my back as it was would require me to give up any impact activity due to the posibility of L5 sliding to a point where it could damage my spinal cord. Although I still get some aching in my glute (perminant nerve damage) and low back, it is usually from sitting too long and something that goes away once I get up and move around a bit. 

I still (again) ride everything from road to full on DH, and none of it really bothers my back outside or the occasional muscle tiredness, as long as I keep up on stretching and occasional icing. Stagnation is what gets me. The more I sit or stand in a single place, the more chance I have of some pain/tightness.

PT helped me at several times quite a bit...to build strength, gain flexibility and because I had standing appointments, it keeps me motivated. I also did some 2X a week chiro (with a person who was very interactive with me and has lots of suggestions for stretching/strength work as well) in conjunction with some deep massage for a while post surgery and that also was a help to keep things loose, and help break up scar tissue and adhesions. 

lastly, I would highly suggest at least talking to a physiatrist (rehab medicine). They work solely in the field of non-surgical rehabilitation and can be a GREAT (imo) asset to getting you information about what is 'wrong', and what sort of possibilities are out there for you to try to live a better life. My physiatrist was the first person to take my injury seriously (general practitioners SUCK imo) and made a huge difference for me to be able to actually get up and around and start on my 2 year path to healing. 

Keep moving! I would imagine, if you are seated pedaling much on trail type terrain, that some more suspension would be a good thing, not only for comfort, but long term damage prevention. Position on the bike would be paramount as well. If you have stiff hips/glutes/IT band you dont want to overflex and overwork your back with a long reach.

Good Luck!


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 12, 2009)

It's nice to hear that even though my body is OLD, I can still do some young stuff! Now I just gotta come up with some spare cash to get a newer, better suspended MTB. 1+" of travel just doesn't cut it. Then there's the fact that every MTB ride spot is at least an hour away.
I'll do it, but may stick to road more as if I spend 2+ hours just coming and going, I could be riding during that time instead.


----------



## dkahern (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm 51 now and five or six years ago I had crippling sciatic pain in both legs from bulges in all my lumber discs. When my doc saw the MRI he said "Well.....I've seen worse....in smokejumpers." He told me to dial back the MTB riding and get a FS bike. I took my own course of action and began a to take yoga classes, get a monthly massage, and do regular core strengthening exercises. Last year I did well in a 24hr. solo MTB race, ran a 100 mile endurance train run, and completed a 600K rando ride in 29 hrs. As has been mentioned, everyone is different. But for me the key is Yoga (4x a week class) and Core Strength. Those two things are MANDATORY for me. My progression has been slow but steady and my back is much much better than it was.....but it happened SLOWLY, so be patient. And as was mentioned KEEP MOVING. And although I'm sure you don't need to hear me say it, lose and extra weight and that will make a big difference. Good Luck! BTW......I ride a fully rigid SS and geared hardtail so I don't believe the suspension issue is the key....but it can't hurt.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 12, 2009)

dkahern said:


> I'm 51 now and five or six years ago I had crippling sciatic pain in both legs from bulges in all my lumber discs. When my doc saw the MRI he said "Well.....I've seen worse....in smokejumpers." He told me to dial back the MTB riding and get a FS bike. I took my own course of action and began a to take yoga classes, get a monthly massage, and do regular core strengthening exercises. Last year I did well in a 24hr. solo MTB race, ran a 100 mile endurance train run, and completed a 600K rando ride in 29 hrs. As has been mentioned, everyone is different. But for me the key is Yoga (4x a week class) and Core Strength. Those two things are MANDATORY for me. My progression has been slow but steady and my back is much much better than it was.....but it happened SLOWLY, so be patient. And as was mentioned KEEP MOVING. And although I'm sure you don't need to hear me say it, lose and extra weight and that will make a big difference. Good Luck! BTW......I ride a fully rigid SS and geared hardtail so I don't believe the suspension issue is the key....but it can't hurt.


Sounds like there's hope for me. My wife is a yoga instructor, so I'm going to have her work with me, and I'm doing the core strengthening and losing the wait again now, so hopefully this year will end better than last year!


----------



## roel (May 24, 2005)

dkahern said:


> I'm 51 now and five or six years ago I had crippling sciatic pain in both legs from bulges in all my lumber discs. When my doc saw the MRI he said "Well.....I've seen worse....in smokejumpers." He told me to dial back the MTB riding and get a FS bike. I took my own course of action and began a to take yoga classes, get a monthly massage, and do regular core strengthening exercises. Last year I did well in a 24hr. solo MTB race, ran a 100 mile endurance train run, and completed a 600K rando ride in 29 hrs. As has been mentioned, everyone is different. But for me the key is Yoga (4x a week class) and Core Strength. Those two things are MANDATORY for me. My progression has been slow but steady and my back is much much better than it was.....but it happened SLOWLY, so be patient. And as was mentioned KEEP MOVING. And although I'm sure you don't need to hear me say it, lose and extra weight and that will make a big difference. Good Luck! BTW......I ride a fully rigid SS and geared hardtail so I don't believe the suspension issue is the key....but it can't hurt.


Not few swears on Yoga, I dont have access (none here) for Yoga class/es. Thinking of buying DVD Yoga and do it at home. Is there any specific Yoga program / exercises for low back issues? I've seen poses not working the core. I agree i need general work out , but i want program more focused on back/core, taking the rest of my body too. Thanks.


----------



## jrblazer13 (Dec 24, 2009)

I can relate to the aggervation of back pain from 8yr ago when I blew out my right knee and tried to stay working at my job which led me to jack up my low back L4 & L5. Eventually go out on Workers Comp. for 2 1/2yr and change my career. While I was out work and after having knee surgery and going to therapy treatment I started to get back on the bike. I converted one of my mtb into a roadie bike and started putting in the miles with a lot of out the saddle sprinting long rides etc. Also started getting back in the gym for workouts and doing pilates classes for core strength which seems to help maintain it...


----------

